# Found out My Girls Bloodlines



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wanted some thoughts. I haven't turned in her paperwork yet so here is her breeders site. They just got it up. Thanks!
http://truebullies.com/Pedigree_Family_Tree.html

Her parents are Kane and Mia


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

alot of amstaff and so gotti from what i can see,shes a bully,[clear by your avatar],cute dog!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*peds*

prety, pretty pretty pictures! Your girl looks good IMO


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting mix of bully dogs and show dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Interesting mix of bully dogs and show dogs.


From what i can gather from bully pedigrees,theres a whole lot of amstaff in them,but never up front like that,so ya,its strange,or more like diffrent..
Alot of the york and gaff dogs i consider bully anyways..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Interesting mix of bully dogs and show dogs.


I have seen a lot of people breeding this way. Not sure what they are going for but I actually have seen some nice dogs out of it. Little more stocky and more prominent heads but well built and proportioned. Not saying all are this way but I have seen quite a few.

Same thing with my girls CH/GRCH show dogs on bottom and Bullies on top.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I noticed a lot of bully in there and then the show dogs on the bottom. I'm hoping she turns out more APBT type. So far shes looking to be built solid, she's big boned but proportionate thankfully.


----------

